# Rehab mystery, anyone know him?



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

My neighborhood rehab facitlity had a pigeon and they could not identify the
owner. When the rehab got him his wings were cliped and he has a red band on his right foot. Does anybody recognize him?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I Vivian, 


Wow...what a totally gorgeous Bird!

What a sweetie...!

Thanks for writing us!

Maybe it is a good thing it made it's move and got away from whoever had been keeping it.

Clipped Wings? and a 'band'...Sheeeesh, what a schmuck...

Not everyone should 'have' Birds...

Hope this lovely Bird might find a good home with someone more together and careing and sensitive.


If it was me, I'd clip off that 'band' in a heartbeat, and let it grow it's Feathers back and be a happy Bird, with me, or with someone who would provide a careing respectful home for it and let it fly and so on...


Santa Cruz, huh?

I used to live in Montara, just south of Devil's slide, 50 odd miles north of you, more or less...

Went to Santa Cruz many times...

Long before my Pigeon days!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, what a beauty.
Hope he finds a loving home.
My Hamilton was found also with a clipped wing and clipped tail feathers. He is fantail. He was left in a box with seeds in front of a bank. Poor thing jumped out of the box and wandered into the bank looking for help. He is an amazing pet, very tame and sweet.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a very beautiful bird! Sadly, without an organization band to try and trace, there is no way for us to locate the owner. You could check with local feed stores and pet stores to see if they know of any pigeon fanciers in your area.

Terry


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone know what breed he is?


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

If ANYONE knows what BREED he is, it might make it easier to find his owner! Please let me know ASAP!!!


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

still no owner info. I still would like to know what breed he is.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know what breed he is, sorry.
Maybe someone would like to adopt him.

Reti


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya I'm selling him......because I need money for my other pets. I've got 1 cat, 8 fish, 4 finches, 3 parakeets and there 1 baby, 7 rats(14 because 1 had 7 babys) and my two pigeons .  I gues you could say I've got my own little farm.


----------

